
Dearth of Women Scientists? No Just a System That Favours Men - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/04/04/dearth-of-women-scientists-no-just-a-system-that-favours-men/
======
dozzie
> Among the African academies that participated in the survey, the mean
> proportion of women members was even lower — ten per cent. However, the
> tally varied widely between individual academies.

> The ASSAf’s 24 per cent makes it one of the most women-friendly academies in
> the world, but at four per cent women, Tanzania’s Academy of Sciences shares
> the last place globally with Poland.

Yet from reading the map included in the article, Poland has 30.1%-45% women
among researchers. Something is very off, which doesn't give the article much
credibility.

